# how long will it be befor she lays



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

my jd stomach is huge its been a couple days now how long do they take to lay the eggs


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

You're sure it's eggs and not bloat?


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

yea im pretty shure they up rooted all my plants and started digging nests or w.e and they cleaned off one of my rocks so yea shes gotta have eggs bc it matches everthing *** read about them


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well has her egg tube dropped? She shouldn't be huge, I'd be concerned if she is. Fish aren't like people, they don't really look "pregnant" with large bellies when they're full of eggs. On a really close inspection, you might notice a female looking slightly fuller before laying eggs, but it's not hugely noticeable.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

yea her egg tube has droped like im talkin about like its bigger than normal but im also taqlking about on a close inspection


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

Can you post any pics?


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

She should look full if she is pregnant and eating tons of food so if your assessment is correct then you have less than ten days from the time you noticed until she drops. You should see this little brown tube (looks like poop) hanging from her stomach as an indication that she is pregnant.

I'm on my third JD litter/clutch or whatever you want to call it and I had one fish that looked like she was going to burst (but she was greedy) and she ate more when she was pregnant but my most recent JD litter came from a girl that showed no signs of being pregnant outside of color change. So combined with the other indicators I think you can assume she is pregnant and they drop fast....you see a brown mass once she drops.

hey I posted some pics to flickr for you to compare....the girl is the smaller fish and it's the same girl in all pics so you can see her through the various stages of her second pregnancy in Jul....she dropped 1 Jul and dropped again on 18 Jul. You can see the brown mass (babies) in the picture that has the couple together. the pictures are labeled Prego-JD. You can also see the little brown tube coming out in one of the pics...if you don't see the label...click details..... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 19/detail/ 
good luck


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cichlids dont get pregnant. The eggs are fertilized externally.

...Bill


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They don't get pregnant, and they don't necessarily eat tons of food while preparing to lay eggs. You're giving fish way too many human qualities. I have a female Vieja who won't even eat at all for a day or two before laying eggs, and won't eat at all while she has eggs that she's tending to.

As I said before, a female fish preparing to lay eggs should BARELY look any different than a normal fish, if at all.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## gracefullady (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you feed she too much, so her stomach seems to be plump? As you said she didn't lay eggs for such a long time, i have to doubt she has been pregnant.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

There is definitely a change in girth in most females when full of eggs. Take a pic of her belly and underside. That should let us determine what she is doing.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just thought I would hint that this thread is almost 3 years old. Last post was September 2010.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Just thought I would hint that this thread is almost 3 years old. Last post was September 2010.


lol


----------

